# New to the forum.



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum. I have been lurking about and really enjoy it so far. I am the proud owner of a 1967 Pontiac Tempest. My dad told me when I was 3 that it would be my car and since I was 3 I have claimed it as my car. I never really had the money to do all the things I wanted to do to it because I was young, and in college and working full time. Eventually I got the motor rebuilt and running VERY strong. I started working 2 jobs and I wanted to buy a house so I made a huge mistake by selling it 5 years ago hoping it would go to someone who would be able to afford the things I didnt have the time or the money to provide it with. I never thought I would see the car again and I began to kick myself in the ass almost daily since the day I let it go. Suddenly out of the blue the guy called and said he was selling it but he couldnt find the title. The car never got transferred out of my dads name, and it never got registered so she even gets to keep her original california plates.. I guess some things are just meant to be. What is very cool is that it was literally stored in a garage for the whole time. I got to see the car a few weeks ago and there isn't one thing different about the car from the last time I saw it, it literally still has my stuff in it. Nothing has changed at all. The guy said he drove it around for a weekend and parked it next to his 67 Lemans in a garage. So as of now I doubt the car even has 700 miles on the rebuilt motor. Now its my turn to provide it with the royal treatment. It will be my my dads and my project. I even got him talked into putting a slab of cement in our barn back home so we can have the space that we will need. Here are some pictures from before I sold it but it is still literally in the same exact condition. It has a 400 bored .60 over, balanced, forged pistons, rv cam, lots of head work, the shop that did it was estimating 400hp in colorado 5280ft..(which I beleive) I just moved to san francisco a couple months ago havent driven it here yet.




























Video:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pretty nasty Tempest. Nice car.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

:agree welcome to the forum


----------



## KptClutch-68GTO (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey man, this is my first post so I'm new too. Keep it up, the car is sick. Tomorrow is my first real day beginning to restore my 1968 Convertible. Stories like that will keep interested, I'm sure.

I'm sure I'll see ya around

-Justin :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums guys.
Looks like your Tempest needs an Auburn posi unit in the rear end.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Man!!!...:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the herd brother! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice car, welcome to the forum.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, sweet ride. :cheers


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I cant wait to get a nice little posi unit in her. I got to see it this weekend, I cant wait to get new locks and keys for it. They got lost somewhere in the shuffle between the guy I got it back from and the transport service I used to get it back to California. This week will be my Birthday so i am gonna have to use the birthday card to get the lock key set, and it needs a ignition switch too that was a problem ever since I had it.. I aint gonna deal with a push button switch any more.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ThomasGTO said:


> Thanks guys! I cant wait to get a nice little posi unit in her. I got to see it this weekend, I cant wait to get new locks and keys for it. They got lost somewhere in the shuffle between the guy I got it back from and the transport service I used to get it back to California. This week will be my Birthday so i am gonna have to use the birthday card to get the lock key set, and it needs a ignition switch too that was a problem ever since I had it.. I aint gonna deal with a push button switch any more.


Nice ride. Welcome to the herd.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy early birthday. arty:


----------

